# MY tricycle looked like this.



## m_fumich (Apr 19, 2013)

40 years ago I had a tricycle like this. Can anyone tell me something about it?


----------



## Mojo80 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hope you had a seat...jk. I love wagons and trikes, u had the two rolled into 1. Very cute!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 20, 2013)

I know of at least two companies who made this style tricycle - Garton and Hettrick. The Garton Delivery Cycle was the most common one seen and this may be a Garton, though the rear wheels and handlebar have been replaced if it is. The Hettrick American model looked very similar except it had fenders over the rear wheels. If you remember yours having fenders, than it was a Hettrick, otherwise it was probably a Garton. Both the Garton and Hettrick had artillery style rear wheels. Hope that helps.

Dave


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 16, 2013)

*I'm Jealous!*



m_fumich said:


> 40 years ago I had a tricycle like this. Can anyone tell me something about it?




Man!!!
I'M Jealous!!!

Sure would be tempting to build an Adult version of that with a "Little Red Wagon" body for the bed!!!


----------



## bricycle (May 16, 2013)

Huh...best of both worlds.


----------

